# The second Annual MOINK Ball Day, june 5th



## Frankvw (May 31, 2010)

On Saturday june 5th 2010 it's time for the second Annual MOINK Ball Day. 

Your supposed to make a few MOINK's that day and post pics in that weekend on the forum.

It started last year in the Netherlands and even MOINK inventor Larry Gaian supports our idea.

An articel about it is written in *The Toronto Star *

The link: http://www.thestar.com/living/food/article/807153--moo-oink-moink-ball-barbecue-trend#article

Have fun,
FrankvW


----------



## Smokey Lew (May 31, 2010)

Hey I will take a picture of my MOINKs and post it.


----------



## bbquzz (May 31, 2010)

I'm in ... I love these things!


----------



## Tri Tip (May 31, 2010)

Smokey Lew said:
			
		

> Hey I will take a picture of my MOINKs and post it.



And don't just post last weeks picts again


----------



## Tri Tip (May 31, 2010)

I'm so down. Never done em before. Got all the family comming in for a big bbq.


----------



## Frankvw (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey everybody...?
Only 3 US forum members participate in this global event?


----------



## bbquzz (Jun 3, 2010)

Practice, practice, practice


----------

